#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Roteador OIWTECH trava quando disca ppoe

## Marcao

Pessoal, to com um Roteador OIWTECH trava quando disca PPOE, tem momentos que ate reinicia e fica conectando e desconectando.

estou utilizando ele em uma rede PACPON.

Observei que o roteador não tem opção de MTU/MRU.

Alguém já trabalha com esses modelos, pode me orientar, comprei uma quantidade considerável desse roteador, porque já usei e uso roteador deste fabricante mas de outro modelos e nunca tive problemas.

segue imagem de roteador:

----------


## FernandoB

A minha experiencia com eles é boa exceto que eles resetam sozinhos quando ocorre algum problema com energia.

No que se refere a pppoe nunca tiver problemas.

----------


## telworld

pra mim é lixo, joguei mais de 50 peças fora.
nem dei pra alguém pra não ver nunca mais

----------


## nardeljipa

Nao presta Tive problemas com 50 que comprei tbm...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tive dois deles, uma pifou na garantia me deram outra. Só resolvi tirando o gabinete, deixando ele livre para melhorar o arrefecimento e um tempo depois coloquei um cooler; mas um dia depois da garantia pifou.
Aqui o que dá menos problemas é Multilaser e TPlink, certamente que se comparem da Motorola, Huawei, Mikrotik ou Ubiquiti poderia ser outra mas valores seriam nas alturas.

----------


## nardeljipa

Pesoal foi equivoco meu, tive problemas foi com o 2441 APGN

depois nao comprei mais OIW e vi agora que no poste tem o HP a mais... 

esse eu nao sei se presta ou nao...

----------


## ErivNS

Tenho 4 aqui, se prestassem eles não estariam aqui.

----------


## muttley

Eu ja usei uns 20 na minha rede, dentro de caixa hermetica com antena de grade. E nunca tive problemas! Cliente isp, pppoe. Firmware ap router 6. Por uns 3 anos, e outros a 5 anos ou mais aqui.....rsrsrsrs.
E um ou 2 apresentou defeito, conectava pppoe, mas nao pegava ip-gateway. 
Mas setando ip statico esta la até hoje! kkkkkk

----------


## williamrox45

Olá Marcao,

Sou um dos desenvolvedores do firmware deste modelo do equipamento OIW 2441 APGN-HP, na versão 1.2 já consta o MTU no PPPOE.

Experimenta atualizar o firmware dele e tentar novamente.
Lembrando que tem no menu Firmware atualização automática, ele baixa o firmware e instala sozinho.

----------


## wala

Tenho alguns aqui do modelo 2441apgn,e ele tem problema de esquentar e travar e fica só com as duas primeiras luzes acessa ai tem que desligar e esperar esfriar,se vc colocar o dedo no processador dele que e um ralink rt5350f vc queima o dedo, a solução que achei foi colar um dissipador nele ai parou os problemas. Ele nada mais e do que o modelo totolink Model no.N100RE com o nome oiw ,vc pode ate usar o firmware deles que tem mais algumas opções como deixar o canal em automatico, e colocar no japan que abri o canal 14.

O firmware dele eu gostei pois mostra o sinal dos clientes conectado diferente de muito roteador simples novo hoje em dia que ainda não tem essa função.




o incoveniente e colar um dissipador para parar de dar problema.
http://www.totolink.net/sub/product/...uct_num=100079

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Onde moro durante uns três meses, até sete meses conforme a marca, local de instalação ou colocação dos roteadores ele trava, independente de marca.
Não adianta tirar a tampa, por dissipador(até piora), nem mesmo num ambiente com ar-condicionado.
Melhor solução que achei foram duas:
1- fixar o roteador a uns 1,50 mt. de altura, beleza por que até aumenta o raio de alcance.
2- colocar um cooler, essas de notebook, processador, home theater etc. Jamais use a mesma fonte do roteador, seu ruído pode interferir ou a fonte não pode suportar o aumento de demanda; No quarto pode interferir no sono.
Uso bullet m2, mesmo dentro de casa ele travou, precisando fazer umas aberturar para a saída do ar quente. Como cliente ele não trava, mas como AP sim com certeza por exigir mais processamento; ops a Wan está em bridge, DHCP desativado.

----------

